# كيفية تحسين معامل الأداء لدورة التبريد وتكييف الهواء



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 فبراير 2006)

الحمد لله رب العالمين, خالق السموات بغير عمد ترونها, وخالق الأرض وما فيهن, أما بعد..

كثيراً منا يهتم بمجالات عدة, لكن ضرورة السوق وما يتطلب من تميز يفرض عليك ضرورة تحديد تخصص محدد أثناء دراستك لتنشغل بها, عن طريق الدراسة المتقنة, وزيارة المؤتمرات, ومتابعة أخر ما يصل إليه هذا المجال, فإن الظروف التي يقدرها الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا بالإضافة الى الموهبة التي قد أعطاك الله إياها, يجب أن تستغل في الخير,لأنها رسالة قد أوجب الله عليك حسن إستخدامها, لذلك كان من الضروري أن أتناول ما يسمى كيفية تحسين معامل الأداء لدورة التبريد وتكييف الهواء, وأرجو إتباع التالي في هذا الموضوع​ 

من لديه أي إضافة يقدمها بشكل مبسط ومزوداً بالصور حتى يتسم الموضوع من سهولة للفهم لمن لديهم فقط مبادئ أو لايملكون القدر الكافي من الخبرة.​
أرجو من الجميع أن يتسموا بهدوء الأعصاب وعدم المشادة في الحوار حتى يتسم الموضوع والأعضاء بروح المشاركة البنائة.​
ستم المشاركة في المواضيع تبعاً لتسلسل معين, كما سيتم فهرسته بعد قليل, حيث يتم الإتفاق أن موضوع ما معين مفتوح لفترة معينة من يوم كذا حتى يوم كذا, بعدها يتم الدخول في الموضوع الذي يليه, وهكذا​
في حالة وجود خطأ ما في الموضوع, وكان كاتب الموضوع موجوداً أثناء إكتشاف الخطأ, يرجى مراسلته برسائل خاصة بدلاً من كتابة خطأه, حتى يتسنى له تعديل الخطأ, حيث أنه يسمح بتعديل الخطأ طالما أن الكاتب لم يسجل خروجه من المنتدى​
أرجو من الجميع أن يلتزم بهذه القوانين لأنها تمثل أخلاق المسلمين, ومن يخرج عنها فقد أعيب عليه ذلك.

سنتناول بإذن الله في هذا الموضوع التالي



1-دورة إنضغاط ذات مبخر واحد وضاغط واحد

2-دورة إنضغاط ذات مبخر واحد ومتعددة الضواغط

3-دورة إنضغاط متعددة المبخرات وضاغط واحد

4-دورة إنضغاط متعدد المبخرات ومتعدد الضواغط​هذا وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد لي ولكم​​أخوكم أحمد عفيفي
​


----------



## التلميذ (12 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الفاضل| أحمد عفيفي
بارك الله في علمكم وجهودكم لما تقدمه لأخوانك المسلمين وجعله في موازين حسناتكم 0


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 فبراير 2006)

*1-دورة إنضغاط ذات مبخر واحد وضاغط واحد*

1-دورة إنضغاط ذات مبخر واحد وضاغط واحد






هذه الدائره تتكون من ضاغط ومبخر واحد
وبكل بساطة من السهل جداا حساب معامل الاداء لهذه الدائرة
معامل الاداء لإي دائرة = المستفاد \ المعطي 
وفي هذه الدائره نجد أن المستفاد منة هو المبخر Qe
ووالمعطي هو شغل الضاغط W
وتكون في صووره معادلة كلأتي
COP= Qe \ W
معامل الاداء اكبر من الواحد الصحيح
,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
لحساب كلا من Qe, W
لابد من استخدام الخرئط الخاص للفرين المستخدم في الدائرة

مثال :- فين 134A
وهذه شكل الخريطة
[bimg]http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~geoffrey-price/Courses/ES3053/R-134a.jpg[/bimg] 

شرح الخريطة وكيفية التعامل معها أن شاء الله تعالي في المحاضرة القادمة

اخوكم محمد عبد الفتاح سيد:12: ​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 فبراير 2006)

​اضغط علي الصوره لكي يتم تكبرها​[bimg]http://up3.w6w.net/upload/13-02-2006/w6w_200602130140194c64c4b4.JPG[/bimg]​​​qe= h1-h4​w= h2- h1​​COP = h1-h4\h2-h1​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (12 فبراير 2006)

*ما شاء الله !*











جزاك الله أخي محمد على شرحك الممتع, وسوف أستكمل ما بدأته الآن
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 فبراير 2006)

*Vapor Compression Cycle with Flash Chamber and Single Expansion Stage*









 

الحمد لله رب العالمين, والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام, أما بعد

فسنبدأ بإذن بشرح أول جزء في تحسين معامل الأداء Coefficient of Performance وهو دورة إنضغاطية مع غرفة والوميض وتمدد ذو مرحلة واحدة Vapor Compression with flash Chamber and Single Stage Expansion, أعلم أن من يعلم الموضوع لأول مرة, يقول "إيه اللي بيقوله ده", لذلك سأبدأ بتفسير كل جزء منفرد

أولاً حتى نعرف ونقوم بكتابة المعادلات بشكل تلقائي, يجب أن نفهم كيف يتم رفع أداء الدورة أولاً

يتم رفع أداء الدورة من خلال زيادة التأثير التبريدي Refrigeration Effect للدورة.

ثانياً كيف نحصل على التأثير التبريدي للدورة؟

نحصل على التأثير التبريدي من المبخر, من خلال خريطة الضغط والإنثلبي P-H, وسنعلم كيفية إستخدامها.

ماهي وظيفة غرفة الوميض Flash Chamber؟

تعمل غرفة الوميض على فصل وسيط التبريد (بخار وسائل) إلى بخار يدخل مباشرة للضاغط, وسائل يدخل على المبخر, متحولاً بعدها إلى بخار ثم إلى الضاغط.

ما هو التحليل الديناميكي؟

التحليل الديناميكي الحراري Thermodynamic Analysis هو تحليل الهدف منه هو كيفية إيجاد التأثير التبريدي للمبخر, وقدرة الضاغط وغيره من خلال خريطة الضغط والإنثلبي P-H, سيتم في جميع الطرق المستخدمة لتحسين دورة التبريد هذا التحليل لذى يرجى فهمه تمام الفهم, وإذا لم تفهمه أرجو إبلاغي بمشاركة أو من خلال الرسائل الخاصة أو البريد الخاص بي قبل أن أستكمل المواضيع.

والآن نبدأ بالطريقة الأولى

دورة إنضغاطية مع غرفة والوميض وتمدد ذو مرحلة واحدة Vapor Compression with flash Chamber and Single

يتكون هذا النظام من:

1- ضاغط 

2- مكثف

3- صمام تمدد

4- مبخر

5- غرفة وميض



كما في الشكل التالي







ملاحظات سريعة على خريطة الضغط والإنثلبي 

يجب الأخذ في الإعتبار الآتي, الجزء الأيمن يمثل البخار المشبع Saturated Vapor, الجزء الأيسر Saturated Liquid, الجزء الأوسط خليط من السائل والبخار, كما في الشكل التالي





​



​ 

سنفرض أن الكتلة لوسيط التبريد الداخل الى الضاغط تكون 1 كيلو جرام, العملية التي توضح عملية إنضغاط وسيط التبريد داخل الضاغط هي العملية 1-2, ويلاحظ أن الخط الواصل بين 1 الى 2 مائلاً, وذلك بسبب إرتفاع لدرجة تحميص وسيط التبريد.

العملية التي توضح عملية التكثيف داخل المكثف هي 2-3.

يمرر وسيط التبريد على صمام التمدد, مما يؤدي إلى إنخفاض في الضغط, العملية 3-4

تعمل بعد ذلك غرفة الوميض على فصل وسيط التبريد (بخار وسائل) إلى بخار فقط عملية 1 على الرسم, وسائل عملية 5, يتجه البخار إلى الضاغط مباشرة, أما سائل التبريد يدخل المبخر

نفرض أن كتلة البخار X, وبالتالي كتلة السائل تكون 1-X

في هذه الدورة قد لا يحدث تغير واضح في معامل الأداء, ولكن يحدث تحسين إقتصادي من الناحية التصنيعية كيف ذلك, لذلك كان من الضروري عمل التحليل الديناميكي الحراري Thermodynamics Analysis

​التحليل الديناميكي الحراري Thermodynamics Analysis

أولا نحسب قدرة الضاغط من الخريطة الموضحة أعلاه

وهي تساوي الكتلة الداخلة للضاغط * فرق الإنثلبي للضاغط​






وحيث أن الكتلة الداخلة للضاغط تساوي واحد, لذلك لا تظهر في المعادلة​ثانياً نحسب التأثير التبريدي Refrigerating Effect وهي تمثل العملية الخاصة بالمبخر, وتأتي من الرسم عن طريق توضيح حدود العملية وهي إما من 5 إلى 1 في حالة أن السائل فقط قد دخل للمبخر, أما إذا أزلنا غرفة الوميض فإن الذي يدخل للمبخر كلاً من السائل والبخار, وبالتالي فإن حدود العملية هي من 4 إلى 1, ويمكن صياغتها في صورة معادلة كالآتي

التأثير التبريدي= الكتلة الداخلة للمبخر* حدود العملية للمبخر




​ومن خلال التجارب العملية تم إكتشاف أن هذه الدورة لاترفع معامل الأداء بشكل واضح بسبب​



​ولكن الأفضل من ذلك, بما أن ما يدخل إلى المبخر فقط السائل, فإنه يعني الحصول على نفس تأثير تبريدي الذي يوفر النظام القديم عند إستخدام سائل فقط, وهذا يعني صغر حجم المبخر عند إستخدام نظام السائل فقط, لذلك تعتبر هذه الدورة إقتصادية جداً.

هذا وهنا أكون قد شرحت أول جزء من الدورات التي تساعد على رفع معامل الأداء لدورة التبريد وأنتظر تعليقكم

نسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم​أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​​


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (13 فبراير 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافيه .... اخواني محمد واحمد فعلا انتو عمالقة التكييف  .... جزاكم الله الف خير وجعل اعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم ... امين


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (13 فبراير 2006)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## السيد صابر (13 فبراير 2006)

*سؤال بسيط*

السلام عليكم وركمة الله وبركاتة
اريد ان اعرف هل يوجد معادلاد لحساب فترة البقاء stay taimوهي فترة وجود مركب التبريد في الدائرة وما هى المعادلات هل تعتمد فترة البقاء على نوع وسيط التبريد المستخدم؟؟وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 فبراير 2006)

*سأعمل على توفيرها !*



السيد صابر قال:


> السلام عليكم وركمة الله وبركاتة
> اريد ان اعرف هل يوجد معادلاد لحساب فترة البقاء stay taimوهي فترة وجود مركب التبريد في الدائرة وما هى المعادلات هل تعتمد فترة البقاء على نوع وسيط التبريد المستخدم؟؟وشكرا


أخي السيد صابر, سأبحث لك على تلك المعادلات وسوف أوفرها لك بإذن الله
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 فبراير 2006)

*ملف للموضوع السابق!*











إخواني الكرام قمت بوضع الموضوع السابق كملف مرفق في صورة ملف PDF
أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## السيد صابر (15 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس احمد عفيفي علي هذا المجهود الرائع وانا في انتظارك واتمني لك التوفيق**شكرا


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (18 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل م /أحمد عفيفي سلامة​ 
تحية طيبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل لفتحك ملف لموضوع من احسن مواضيع حسابات التبريد.

لقد شدنى الموضوع لاهميته ولانه من صميم اهتماماتى.

فأسمح لى بهذه المشاركة البسيطة.



ان معامل الاداء (Coefficient of Performance ) هو ببساطةكيف نحصل على كمية من التبريد فى النظام من خلال اقل كمية مستهلكه من الطاقة .

او بصورة اخرىكيف نحصل التبريد المطلوب فى المبخر باقل شغل مبذول من الضاغط.

ونحن نعلم انمعادلة معامل الاداء

COP =QE\W ​
حيث QE تأثيرالتبريد فى المبخر.​ 
و W الشغل المبذول خلال الضاغط.

ولزيادة معدل الاداء هناك طريقتين

1- اما تكبيرالبسط QE .

ويكون ذلك بعمل SUBCOOLING للسائل بعد الخروج من المكثف لامتصاص اى حرارة من سائل التبريد ومقاومةظاهرة (FLASH GAS) بخط السائل والتى تؤثر بالسلب على معامل الاداء. 

او عمل SUPERHEAT للغاز فى اخر المبخر للاستفادة من غاز التبريد الخارج من المبخر.

2- تصغير المقام بأستخدام ضواغط ذو كفائه عالية وتستهلك طاقة اقل.

وسوف اتكلم فىاللقاء القادم عن الطريقة الاولى انشاء الله.

والىلقاء


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (18 فبراير 2006)

*ونحن في الإنتظار !*











أخي/أختي شري كوول 2, جزاك الله كل خير على مثل هذه المعاومات القيّمة, ونحن في إنتظار موضوعك القيم, ويمكن أن نعمل بشكل متسلسل معاً, وخصوصاً أنه في خلال الأيام القادمة بإذن الله سأتناول طريقة أخرى لتحسين معامل الأداء, وأدعوا كل الأعضاء بضرورة المشاركة لكل من يعلم ولو القليل في الموضوع
[line]
أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (18 فبراير 2006)

[blink] [mark=00FF66] اخوك فى الله شرى كوول. 
مع تحياتى.
[/mark] 
[/blink]


----------



## السيد صابر (18 فبراير 2006)

*انا في الانتظار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي المهندس احمد عفيفي اريد ان اذكرك بما وعدتني بة وهو حساب فتره البقاءstay taimلدوائر الريد والمعادلات المستخدمه لحساب فترة البقاء**وشكرا**السيد صابر


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (6 مارس 2006)

تكملة الموضوع تحسين معامل الاداء بواسطة SUPERHEAT و SUBCOOLING وتم تعريفهما فى المرة السابقة 
فلو نظرنا الى منحنى PH القياسى التالى نجد انه لايوجد SUPERHEAT او SUBCOOLING ونجد نقطة خروج السائل من المكثف D تقع على خط التشبع 
وكذلك نقطة F خروج الغاز من المبخر ودخوله الى الضاغط كذلك تقع على خط التشبع. 







اما فى المنحنى التالى فسنجد المسافة الزائدة D D* وهو مقدار ال SUBCOOLING 
كذلك يمكن تحميص الغاز من A الى A* وهو مقدار ال SUPERHEAT
وبذلك امكن تكبير تأثير التبريد الكلى من A E الى A* E* 
وهذه الزيادة بالقطع سوف تزيد وتحسن من معامل الاداء







مع اطيب تحيــــــــــــاتى...


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (6 مارس 2006)

*معلومات قيمة !*





أخي الكريم شري كوول 2 جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيّمة, كما أريد أن تذكر الأدوات التي تساعد على تحسين معامل الأداء.
ولك خالص التحية




أخوك أحمد​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (11 مارس 2006)

تحسين معامل الاداء 

الجزء الثانى: ادوات تحسين معامل الاداء (طريقة SUPERHEAT و SUBCOOLING ) 
اولا: تركيب SUBCOOLER كما الشكل الاتى
حيث يمثل اللون الازرق سريان ماء التبريد خلال الصب كوول والمكثف
ويلاحظ ان اتجاه الماء كس اتجاه مركب التبريد.










ثانيا: تركيب مبدل حرارى بين انبوب السحب وخط السائل 
بمعنى التبادل الحرارى بين الغاز الراجع الى الضاغط والسائل المتجه الى المبخر
وهو فى ابسط صورة له (لحام القصدير للانبوب الشعرى مع انبوب السحب فى الثلاجة المنزلية)
او ادخال الانبوب الشعرى داخل انبوب السحب ( الانبوب المحورى)
وهذا المبدل الحرارى يقوم بوظيفة مزدوجة فهو يبرد السائل تبريد دونى بواسطة الغاز الراجع للضاغط.
وفى نفس الوقت تحميص الغاز من حرارة السائل .







والى لقاء.......


----------



## alswidi (14 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي علي الابداع فيما قدمة وزيد انشاء الله


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (15 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل alswidi

تحية طيبة لا شكر على الواجب فالفائدة للجميع...
مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (16 مارس 2006)

طريقة اخرى لتحسين معامل الاداء( طريقة مضخة السائل)
انتظروا الموضوع قريبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااا


----------



## تقوى الله (16 مارس 2006)

*ونحن بالانتظار .*



شرى كوول 2 قال:


> طريقة اخرى لتحسين معامل الاداء( طريقة مضخة السائل)
> انتظروا الموضوع قريبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم شؤي كوول 2 ...​جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما تقدمه من موضوعات مميزة ، جعلها الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، وننتظر بشوق :32: موضوعك الجديد باذن الله تعالي ، وفقك الله .​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 مارس 2006)

استاذنا الجليل ومهندسنا القدير شرى كوول 2 ...
بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله كل خير ، على ماتقدمه لاخوتك من معلومات قيّمة ..
ونتمنى منك يااستاذنا أن تفيدنا وتفيد قسمنا من خبراتكم الواسعة العظيمة ..
طاب مقامكم عندنا .. ودمتم بخير وصحة جيدة
فلك كل الحب والتقدير يامهندسنا الجليل
وشكراً


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (18 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل / م.عبد المنعم
تحية طيبة :
الشكر الجزيل لك اخى على كلماتك الرائعة بقدر ما اسعدتنى . وهذه الكلمات لاتأتى الا من شخصية نبيله نكن لها كل الحب والاحترام. والهدف الاسمى هى الافادة للجميع لانه عهد اخذته على نفسى وردا لجمبل اناس كثيرين اخذوا بيدى فى اولى خطواتى فى المجال.
شكرا لك مرة اخرى ودمتم فى سعادة وهنــــــــــــــــــــاء.....
مع اطيب تحياتى


----------



## eng. Aiman (21 يونيو 2006)

فعلا موضوع متميز
شكرا


----------



## eng. Aiman (24 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا اخ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## azizmousa (8 يوليو 2006)

جهد مشكور عليه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hatemaliy (15 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل على المعلومات القيمه 
وفى انتظار المزيد من المعلومات التقنيه الهامه 

وارجو التكرم وتبسيط الشرح قليلا ..
وفائدته الممكن استخدامها


----------



## Jalo (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس احمد عفيفي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أي استفسار نحن في الخدمة !!!!!!!!!
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا"


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

طريقة اخرى لتحسين معامل الاداء بدوائر التبريد(طريقة مضخة السائل LIQUID REFRIGERANT PUMPING SYSTEM

وفى هذه الطريقة يتم تركيب مضخة سائل كالموضحة بالشكل


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

هيا نلقى نظرة على النظام قبل وبعد اضافة المضخة لنرى الفرق.






قبل اضافة المضخة.





بعد اضافة المضخة.

مع تحياتى 
والى لقاء مع الجزء الثانى.


----------



## kakkak265 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الان نلقى نظره على منحنى PH لنرى تأثير تركيب مضخة السائل بخط السائل.
سنلاحظ الاتى:
1- شغل الضاغط سوف يقل بصورة واضحة(يسار الشكل) وبذلك يتم تحسين معامل الاداء.
اى الشغل العادى اكبر من الشغل مع مضخة السائل.
2- تأثير التبريد سوف يزيد وبذلك سيتم تحسين معامل الاداء.
اى net refrigeration effect normal اصغر من net refrigeration effect مع LPA SYSTEM 
3- تم القضاء نهائيا على ظاهرة flash gas بخط السائل بسبب زيادة ضغط السائل.






مع خالص تحياتى.
عن مجلة RSES


----------



## الصانع (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور و مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## الصانع (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكور على المجهود الذي بذلته


----------



## zoubir (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

عمل جميل ومنظم


----------



## ask zaed (2 يناير 2007)

*ask*

:14: :14: :14:


----------



## Bu Ahmed (16 يناير 2007)

مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافيه يا مهندسين يا مبدعين 
ويجعل هذا المجهود الطيب الذي بذلتموه في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (18 يناير 2007)

هل بالامكان تبريد الهواء عن طريق ضغطه في انابيب تتناقص اقطارها الي مستوي معين؟


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ، وشكراً لك على حسن التقديم والاسلوب الرائع


----------



## أحمد55555 (14 أغسطس 2007)

اخي شرى كوول فوجئت بوجودك هنا بعيد عن موقعنا هلا وميت هلا بصديقي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور جابر (4 يناير 2008)

اولا اشكر جمييع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الخصب بالمعلومات الشيقه ولي اسفساربسيط بمقارنه لما عرض لماذا لا يستفاد من مياه التكثيف في الوحدات المنفصله المتوسطة القدره والصغيره (الاسبليت يونت ) في زيادة السوبر كول SUBCOOLING و بالتالي تحسين معامل القدره وهل هذا يخفي علي صانعي هذه الوحدات المنتشره بكثره هذه اليام


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (4 يناير 2008)

ما هي حدود الSUBCOOLING وال SUPERHEAT التي يمكن الوصول اليها والتي تبقي كفاءة دورة التبريد عالية?​


----------



## قلب حزين (9 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوانى الأعزاء أرجو منكم شرح العمليه بقدر مبسط لأنها عمليه مهمة جدا وانا عن نفسى محتاجها بس مش فاهم اوى من العمليه دى لاننى فى بداية الطريق وارجو المساعده ,فارجو منكم التبسيط
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخى على خذا المجهود بالفعل يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الموضوعات بشكل جيد فى الحياة العملية .


----------



## محمد تكيف (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس احمد عفيفي:56:


----------



## أحمد الدملاوى (16 مارس 2008)

لله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد العسكري (12 مايو 2008)

احسنت اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (24 مايو 2008)

لك الشكر اخي ع هذا الموضوع
الجيد والمفيد

وشكر خاص للاخ شري كول2 على اضافاته الرائعه


----------



## م.مصطفي النجار (25 مايو 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك وعلى مجهودك الطيب بارك الله فيك وربنا يوفقك ونتمنى المذيد


----------



## ايمن الشفيع (22 يونيو 2008)

_اريد كتابا عن تحسين معامل القدرة ضروووووووووووووووووووووورى_


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ممتاز جدا خوي


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## miroooo22 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

sssssssssssss


----------



## مصران (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## mazamizo (19 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## pora (20 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع شكرا لك يابشمهندس


----------



## moonshine (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بلجهود الخيرة من الاساتذة وعمالقة التبريد


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

:56:جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
وبارك الله فيك وعليك 
فعلا معلومات ممتازه ووافيه
وصادره من رجل كريم


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (13 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا ابو حميد انت ومحمد موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيكم 


:16:وفى كل من شارك فى الموضوع ونخص النجم شرى كول وكلامه الكووووووول:16:

:14::60::58::70::55::14:
:77:​


----------



## بونداري سالم (14 يونيو 2009)

حفظك الله ورعاك ونصرك


----------



## S A S (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووور اخي الفاضل على المجهود


----------



## egole (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكر لكم سعيكم
اريدمعادلات تحسين الاداء 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## egole (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن اين قوانين تحسين الاداء
شكرا لسعت صدرك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ASDDAPOR (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم موضوع جميل انشاء الله يكون بينا نقاش ممتع فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## سلطان بن عبدالله (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع ومعلومات اروع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

